# Was ist mit den Arbeitgebern los?



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen

Ich bin seit 2 Jahren Arbeitslos und manche Freunde von mir auch schon fast so lange. 

Bei einem Freund der die gleiche Ausbildung wie ich und sogar am gleichen Ort und auch die gleiche Abschlussnote, die Ausbildung gemacht hat war für einen Arbeitgeber "zu gut" für die Stelle, ich habe aber reingepasst.

Bei einem anderem Freund von mir, der eine Ausbildung in der Gastronomie hat, hat sich für eine Stelle als Mitarbeiter Grill beworben als Absage kam dann, man hätte jemand gefunden der bessere Voraussetzungen hat als er.

Manche Arbeitgeber wollen nicht das man einen weiten Weg hat, weil sie nicht die Verantwortung tragen wollen das ihre Mitarbeiter so einen langen Weg haben.

Wenn man niemand in der Firma kennt dann hat man sehr geringe Chancen auf eine Zusage, die haben sicher Angst das die Mitarbeiter sich ganz allein fühlen und wieder nach Hause wollen, bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten von ÖV und Internet kann man sich jedes Wochenende sehen. Auch wenn der Weg weit ist.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen über die Arbeitgeber, die glauben einem einfach nichts, ist man Jugendlicher und Ex-Knasti wird man sicher überall eingestellt oder? 

Die Wirtschaft verliert jedes Jahr durch solche Aktionen von Arbeitgebern Milliarden an Steuergeldern, wer nix verdient hat auch kein Geld zum versteuern.

Da muss sich doch was ändern, Bewerbungen bringen sowieso nichts, kosten nur Geld und Zeit. Stellenbüros brauchen ewig bis die mal eine passende Stelle für einen haben, wo soll das hinführen??


----------



## r34ln00b (20. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das sind meine Erfahrungen über die Arbeitgeber, die glauben einem einfach nichts, ist man Jugendlicher und Ex-Knasti wird man sicher überall eingestellt oder?



einen platz im knast haben die immer 

@topic: habe auch die in etwa die gleichen probleme... ausbildung beendet und man findet keinen arbeitsplatz, weil aus gründen die nicht sehr plausibel sind... da haste schon ein vorstellungsgespräch, und 3 tage später kommt ein brief mit dem inhalt: leider haben wir uns entschlossen zeitarbeiter einzustellen, weil der kunde die und diese aufträge gekürzt hat. ;D


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2012)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> einen platz im knast haben die immer
> 
> @topic: habe auch die in etwa die gleichen probleme... ausbildung beendet und man findet keinen arbeitsplatz, weil aus gründen die nicht sehr plausibel sind... da haste schon ein vorstellungsgespräch, und 3 tage später kommt ein brief mit dem inhalt: leider haben wir uns entschlossen zeitarbeiter einzustellen, weil der kunde die und diese aufträge gekürzt hat. ;D


 
Das ist aber fies von denen, dir Abzusagen weil sie Zeitarbeiter einstellen wollen. Ich würde denen schreiben:
Dann stellen Sie mich bitte als 100% Zeitarbeiter ein für 8 Stunden täglich"


----------



## the.hai (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin zwar nur Student und arbeite nebenbei beim weltweit größten Autovermieter, aber ich sehe hier ähnliches.

Als Aushilfe ist es für mich absolut kein Problem ohne Ende Stunden zu schrubben, weil einfach keine Festangestellten mehr eingestellt werden. Es ist ja leider günstiger jemanden 160h arbeiten zu lassen, der keinen Anspruch auf Urlaub, Boni (weihnachtsgeld/urlaubsgeld) und Gehalt bei Krankheit hat.

Ich habe dadurch nur Vorteile, sehe die Situation aber mehr als kritisch. An manchen Ecken wird es mir dann auch zuviel, da von mir das Stationsspringen erwartet wird, was ich zum Glück durch meinen *Chef *aber nicht machen muss.

Das mie Vitamin B ist auch so eine Sache. Ich habe bishher viel darüber geregelt, denn ohne ist man aufgeschmissen (Praktika, Jobs). Somit versuche ich natürlich auch bei meinem jetztigen Job kontakte zu knüpfen um hier vlt nach dem Studium größer einzusteigen.

Mein Chef ist auch WiIng mit Diplom, was ich hoffentlich auch bald, zwar Bachelor, sein werde.


----------



## sfc (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde da keine große Arbeitgeberverschwörung wittern wollen, weil scheinbar Gleichqualifizierte einmal wie die Faust aufs Auge passen und ihm anderen Fall zu gut sein sollen. Absagen sind nicht immer ehrlich. Im oben geschilderten Fall würde ich einfach mal vermuten, dass dem Arbeitgeber die Nase des Threaderstellers nicht gepasst hat und er lieber eine politisch korrekte Begründung geben wollte. Auch "wir haben jemanden gefunden, der besser auf die Stelle passt" ist eine ganz typische Floskel, die so gut wie alles heißen kann. Bespielsweise: Wir wollen dich nicht, jemand anders war schneller usw.


----------



## r34ln00b (20. Oktober 2012)

zeitarbeit ist ja iergendwo eine alternative, aber auf dauer ist eine festeinstellung besser. (lohnerhöhungen, sicherer arbeitsplatz)

für studenten wie z.b meinen bruder der über die sommerferien zeitarbeiten geht, ist es super.. haste deine 1k netto als maschinenführer etc. 

ich finde es mittlerweile bissel nervig, da hat man eine ausbildung gemacht.. bewirbt sich bei der und der werkstatt.. kriegst eine absage, weil die keine leute suchen... 2 tage später kriegste vom arbeitsamt eine zuschrift das genau diese firma für den gleichen beruf zeitarbeiter nehmen wollen... klar über die zeitarbeit verdient man am anfang 9/10/11€ ... die sind halt billiger als welche die eine ausbildung haben und sofort 12/13€+ anstreben.

will die zeitarbeiter nicht schlecht reden oder so ;D , aber iergendwo nervt es etwas ^^


----------



## Metalic (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich in meiner Lage eigentlich recht glücklich schätzen. Habe nur einen Realschulabschluss gemacht und danach direkt meine Lehre zum Koch. Nun habe ich aber das Glück, dass meine Eltern einen eigenen Betrieb führen inkl. Gastronomie den ich auch später übernehmen soll. Somit habe ich einen relativ sicheren und gut bezahlten Arbeitsplatz direkt bei meinen Eltern auch wenn ich sehr viel arbeite. Aber was tut man nicht alles. 

Daher sehe ich eigentlich beide Seiten bzw. kann beide Seiten verstehen. Als Angestellter und als Arbeitgeber. Sehe es in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch wie einige es wirklich schwer haben. Das will ich auch absolut nicht leugnen. Selbst mein Vater sagt, dass die jungen Leute es heutzutage teilweise sehr viel schwerer haben als damals was die Arbeit, die Familie(ngründung) und das gesamte Leben haben. Ich bin erst 25 aber bekomme ja auch durch Bekannte/Freunde mit, dass da was dran ist.

Andererseits kann ich auch sehr gut die Arbeitgeber verstehen. In unserem Betrieb haben wir zwischen fünf und sieben Angestellte. In der Hochsaison noch ein paar Leute die sich nebenbei etwas dazu verdienen wollen, also auf 400€. Wer einmal in der Gastronomie "richtig" gearbeitet hat, weiß wie anstrengend es sein kann. Aber wir haben jedes Jahr das selbe Theater mit Leuten, die angeblich Arbeit suchen und auch Interesse an diesem Bereich haben. Bei einigen kommen bereits nach zwei Tagen Sprüche wie: "Mein Rücken tut weh.", "Ich muss dringend zum Zahnarzt", "Meine Kinder kommen zu Hause nicht klar" usw. Ich will ja auch gar nicht abstreiten, dass das bei einigen wirklich zutrifft, aber bei den Meisten weiß man eigentlich, dass sie sowieso keinen Bock haben. Dann sind genau diese Personen 2 Tage "krank" und danach kommt mit Glück nochmal ein Anruf, dass sie gar nicht mehr erscheinen werden.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Meines Erachtens gibt es leider auch zu viele Leute (auch jüngere) die einfach keine Lust haben zu arbeiten. Dies macht die Betriebe dann auch etwas, wie soll ich sagen, vorsichtiger was die Wahl der Leute angeht. Aber wir versuchen es zumindest immer wieder. Der neuste unserer Mitarbeiter saß früher wirklich im Knast und hatte viel Mist in seiner Akte stehen. Und was ist nun, der Kerl ist einfach absolut zuverlässig, kam noch nie zu spät und ist nie krank. 

Daher sehe ich dieses Thema von beiden Seiten.


----------



## r34ln00b (20. Oktober 2012)

klar solche leute gibt es auch bzw. mein alter chef hat es genauso gemacht wie ihr es macht. (metalic), aber es gibt auch die andere seite.. und die ist gut verbreitet. 

bzw. mein vater ist festeingestellter maschinenführer in einer großen firma, mein bruder hat dort die letzten 2 sommerferien gearbeiter über eine zeitarbeit... die firma hat die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit von meinem bruder gefallen, sie haben ihm ein angebot gemacht das er über die zeitarbeit einen 4 jahres vertrag bekommen würde... für 11€/h, als mein bruder nachfragte ob die ihm nach den 4 jahren eine festeinstellung anbieten, haben die es sofort verneint. Er selber sieht dabei keine zukunft, dann studiert er lieber 2 jahre weiter und hat was für die zukunft.

Vor ein paar wochen habe ich mich auch dort beworben, der chef ging zu meinem vater und sagte: keine festeinstellung, sondern über diese zeitarbeitsfirma.. sprich 10€/h für eine einstellung von 2 jahren.. schön und gut denkt man sich, aber eine woche später gibt der chef eine mitteilung durch das zeitarbeiter keine übernahme chancen haben.. wow, du gehst 2 jahre für 10€/h arbeiten mit der hinsicht das du nach den 2 jahren gekündigt wirst, sprich man hat nichts gewonnen.

zeitarbeit würde ich nur machen, wenn die firma mir schriftlich bestätigt das eine übernahme nach 1 bzw. 2 jahren von statten findet. 

btw: ich glaube ich erzähle zu viel, hoffentlich ist das lesen nicht zu anstrengend.

schönen abend ;D


----------



## Metalic (20. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest wird dir und deinem Bruder gesagt, dass keine Chance auf eine Festeinstellung besteht. Immerhin...
Auch schon erlebt, dass Leute bei der Stange gehalten werden mit der Aussicht auf eine Festeinstellung und dann rein zufällig einen Tag vorher die Absage bekommen wegen fehlenden Aufträgen.
Find ich genauso zum kotzen wie diese Praktika, die nur auf billige oder sogar "kostenlose" Arbeitskräfte setzen. Wird ja schön vom Amt bezahlt wenn man da einen Arbeitslosen hat der sich freut was tun zu dürfen und der nach 2 Wochen nach Hause geschickt wird. Ist egal, kommen ja die nächsten Praktikanten. Und das passiert leider viel zu oft. *Hust* Zalando *Hust* Amazon...


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur Student und arbeite nebenbei beim weltweit größten Autovermieter, aber ich sehe hier ähnliches.
> 
> Als Aushilfe ist es für mich absolut kein Problem ohne Ende Stunden zu schrubben, weil einfach keine Festangestellten mehr eingestellt werden. Es ist ja leider günstiger jemanden 160h arbeiten zu lassen, der keinen Anspruch auf Urlaub, Boni (weihnachtsgeld/urlaubsgeld) und Gehalt bei Krankheit hat.
> 
> Ich habe dadurch nur Vorteile, sehe die Situation aber mehr als kritisch. An manchen Ecken wird es mir dann auch zuviel, da von mir das Stationsspringen erwartet wird, was ich zum Glück durch meinen *Chef *aber nicht machen muss.


 
Du wirst aber nicht immer Student bleiben und hoffst nach dem Studium einen Job zu bekommen. Doch heute ist es normal dass du erst mal Praktika machen kannst. Natürlich ohne Entlohnung und froh sein kannst am Ende dann das verdienen zu können was eine Fleischerfachverkäuferin hat.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch schon 2 Jahre daheim, mal ab und zu bin ich immer irgendwo, Praktikum, oder Kurs, hatte nie eine größere Lücke dazwischen, arbeite nebenbei im elterlichen Landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb mit, aber eines kann ich dir sagen, was ich von 5 Arbeitgebern gehört habe.

1. Die haben mich mal gefragt, Herr ... warum wollen Sie nicht daheim weiterarbeiten, und den Betrieb übernehmen, habe ihm dann die Lage geschildert, und dann redeten wir weiter. 
2. Die fragten mich einmal, ist es Ihnen nicht zu weit, jeden Tag 160km zu fahren, aber es ist ja nicht des Arbeitgebers Problem, wie ich zum Arbeitsplatz komme, außerdem sind ~50km Autobahn, was in etwa 50min Fahrzeit für 80km entspricht. 

Jedenfalls ist es eine so eine Sache, die wollen halt das man immer erreichbar ist, nahe am Arbeitsort wohnt, mit viel Erfahrung, was das größte Problem in der heutigen Wirtschaft ist, und für wenig Geld arbeitet. Gut das die bei der Polizei soviele Leute suchen. 

Ich war einmal vorstellen, habe mit denen über 50 Minuten geredet, und einen Test gemacht, der sehr gut lief, und ich war in einer schnellen Zeit damit fertig, und als ich die 5 Tage später anrief, und die im Urlaub war, rief Sie mich eben 7 Tage darauf zurück, und meinte, es hat alles gepasst, aber etwas zu wenig Erfahrung hätte ich gehabt. Ich fragte Sie, ich bin ja kein Magier, woher soll ich den die Erfahrung nehmen, Sie gab mir dabei recht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Oktober 2012)

Man findet immer Arbeit. Geh z.B. zur DHL, die suchen oft Paketboten für 12 Euro die Stunde. Dafür brauchste nur einen Führerschein, Vorkenntnisse sind nicht zwingend erforderlich. Paketzusteller ist natürlich kein Traumjob, aber es ist ein Job.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur Student und arbeite nebenbei beim weltweit größten Autovermieter, aber ich sehe hier ähnliches.
> 
> Als Aushilfe ist es für mich absolut kein Problem ohne Ende Stunden zu schrubben, weil einfach keine Festangestellten mehr eingestellt werden. Es ist ja leider günstiger jemanden 160h arbeiten zu lassen, der keinen Anspruch auf Urlaub, Boni (weihnachtsgeld/urlaubsgeld) und Gehalt bei Krankheit hat.
> 
> ...


 
Als Student hast du sowieso nicht soviel Zeit zum arbeiten da ist es sowieso wichtiger einen guten Abschluss zu machen.
Gespart wird immer überall das wird sich leider so schnell nicht ändern.



sfc schrieb:


> Ich würde da keine große Arbeitgeberverschwörung wittern wollen, weil scheinbar Gleichqualifizierte einmal wie die Faust aufs Auge passen und ihm anderen Fall zu gut sein sollen. Absagen sind nicht immer ehrlich. Im oben geschilderten Fall würde ich einfach mal vermuten, dass dem Arbeitgeber die Nase des Threaderstellers nicht gepasst hat und er lieber eine politisch korrekte Begründung geben wollte. Auch "wir haben jemanden gefunden, der besser auf die Stelle passt" ist eine ganz typische Floskel, die so gut wie alles heißen kann. Bespielsweise: Wir wollen dich nicht, jemand anders war schneller usw.


 
Klar gibt es viele die gleich gut Qualifiziert sind aber wenn man denen nie eine Chance gibt, woher sollen die das Geld nehmen um sich eine Ausbildung zu finanzieren damit die höhere Jobs machen können?
Nicht jeder bekommt ein Stipendium oder die Eltern haben genug Geld um die Ausbildungskosten zu zahlen.



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich kann mich in meiner Lage eigentlich recht glücklich schätzen. Habe nur einen Realschulabschluss gemacht und danach direkt meine Lehre zum Koch. Nun habe ich aber das Glück, dass meine Eltern einen eigenen Betrieb führen inkl. Gastronomie den ich auch später übernehmen soll. Somit habe ich einen relativ sicheren und gut bezahlten Arbeitsplatz direkt bei meinen Eltern auch wenn ich sehr viel arbeite. Aber was tut man nicht alles.
> 
> Daher sehe ich eigentlich beide Seiten bzw. kann beide Seiten verstehen. Als Angestellter und als Arbeitgeber. Sehe es in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch wie einige es wirklich schwer haben. Das will ich auch absolut nicht leugnen. Selbst mein Vater sagt, dass die jungen Leute es heutzutage teilweise sehr viel schwerer haben als damals was die Arbeit, die Familie(ngründung) und das gesamte Leben haben. Ich bin erst 25 aber bekomme ja auch durch Bekannte/Freunde mit, dass da was dran ist.
> 
> ...


 
Du musst es so sehen, klar gibt es solche die nicht arbeiten wollen, aber woher wollen die Arbeitgeber das wissen?
Du gehörst zur Minderheit, das du in einem Familienbetrieb arbeiten kannst, sowas gibt es Heutzutage fast nicht mehr, kannst dich wirklich sehr glücklich schätzen.



r34ln00b schrieb:


> klar solche leute gibt es auch bzw. mein alter chef hat es genauso gemacht wie ihr es macht. (metalic), aber es gibt auch die andere seite.. und die ist gut verbreitet.
> 
> bzw. mein vater ist festeingestellter maschinenführer in einer großen firma, mein bruder hat dort die letzten 2 sommerferien gearbeiter über eine zeitarbeit... die firma hat die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit von meinem bruder gefallen, sie haben ihm ein angebot gemacht das er über die zeitarbeit einen 4 jahres vertrag bekommen würde... für 11€/h, als mein bruder nachfragte ob die ihm nach den 4 jahren eine festeinstellung anbieten, haben die es sofort verneint. Er selber sieht dabei keine zukunft, dann studiert er lieber 2 jahre weiter und hat was für die zukunft.
> 
> ...


 
Nein das lesen ist nicht zu anstrengend  
So eine Übernahme ist oft nur damit du da arbeitest  und nicht wo anders. Bei einem Arbeitgeber hatte ich mal eine Mitarbeiterin gefragt wie lange sie schon dort arbeitet, sie sagte mir 9 Jahre und sie hat keine Führungsposition. Am Infotag wurde allen Neulingen demonstriert mit einer Mitarbeiterin die nach 1 1/2 Jahren Schichtführerin geworden ist.



Metalic schrieb:


> Zumindest wird dir und deinem Bruder gesagt, dass keine Chance auf eine Festeinstellung besteht. Immerhin...
> Auch schon erlebt, dass Leute bei der Stange gehalten werden mit der Aussicht auf eine Festeinstellung und dann rein zufällig einen Tag vorher die Absage bekommen wegen fehlenden Aufträgen.
> Find ich genauso zum kotzen wie diese Praktika, die nur auf billige oder sogar "kostenlose" Arbeitskräfte setzen. Wird ja schön vom Amt bezahlt wenn man da einen Arbeitslosen hat der sich freut was tun zu dürfen und der nach 2 Wochen nach Hause geschickt wird. Ist egal, kommen ja die nächsten Praktikanten. Und das passiert leider viel zu oft. *Hust* Zalando *Hust* Amazon...


 
Praktikanten werden oft nicht bezahlt, leider. Sie verdienen es genauso bezahlt zu werden, mindestens soviel damit sie genug für Wohnung und Essen haben, oder woher sollen die sonst das Geld nehmen??



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst aber nicht immer Student bleiben und hoffst nach dem Studium einen Job zu bekommen. Doch heute ist es normal dass du erst mal Praktika machen kannst. Natürlich ohne Entlohnung und froh sein kannst am Ende dann das verdienen zu können was eine Fleischerfachverkäuferin hat.


 
Weshalb Natürlich ohne Entlohnung??



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon 2 Jahre daheim, mal ab und zu bin ich immer irgendwo, Praktikum, oder Kurs, hatte nie eine größere Lücke dazwischen, arbeite nebenbei im elterlichen Landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb mit, aber eines kann ich dir sagen, was ich von 5 Arbeitgebern gehört habe.
> 
> 1. Die haben mich mal gefragt, Herr ... warum wollen Sie nicht daheim weiterarbeiten, und den Betrieb übernehmen, habe ihm dann die Lage geschildert, und dann redeten wir weiter.
> 2. Die fragten mich einmal, ist es Ihnen nicht zu weit, jeden Tag 160km zu fahren, aber es ist ja nicht des Arbeitgebers Problem, wie ich zum Arbeitsplatz komme, außerdem sind ~50km Autobahn, was in etwa 50min Fahrzeit für 80km entspricht.
> ...


 
Ich würde auch zur Polizei gehen aber was die da verlangen an Körperliche Fitness das erfülle ich nicht und Büro Jobs sind selten bei der Polizei. 
Wie weit du zur Arbeit fährst soll dem Chef eigentlich egal sein, wenn du deine Arbeit machst wie sie gemacht werden muss gibts da doch kein Problem. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Man findet immer Arbeit. Geh z.B. zur DHL, die suchen oft Paketboten für 12 Euro die Stunde. Dafür brauchste nur einen Führerschein, Vorkenntnisse sind nicht zwingend erforderlich. Paketzusteller ist natürlich kein Traumjob, aber es ist ein Job.


 
Klar es ist besser als nichts aber nicht jeder hat das Geld für den Führerschein.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Weshalb Natürlich ohne Entlohnung??


 
Weil das heute so üblich ist. Es gibt ja genug Leute die den Job haben wollen also nimmst du den billigsten und wenn du das als Praktikum Stelle ausschreibst musst du eben gar nichts bezahlen.
Also muss der Student eben entscheiden ob er das machen will um später einen Job mit Gehalt zu bekommen oder er fährt weiter Taxi.

Schau dir das Fernsehen oder die Zeitung an oder Unis. Da gibt es eine Menge Praktikastellen aber Geld bekommst du da eben nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das heute so üblich ist. Es gibt ja genug Leute die den Job haben wollen also nimmst du den billigsten und wenn du das als Praktikum Stelle ausschreibst musst du eben gar nichts bezahlen.
> Also muss der Student eben entscheiden ob er das machen will um später einen Job mit Gehalt zu bekommen oder er fährt weiter Taxi.
> 
> Schau dir das Fernsehen oder die Zeitung an oder Unis. Da gibt es eine Menge Praktikastellen aber Geld bekommst du da eben nicht.


 
Wenn du kein Geld bekommst für deine Arbeit dann kannst du auch gleich zu Hause bleiben und nach Sinnvolleren Stellen suchen


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Aber anders kommst du da nicht mehr heran.
Berufseinstieg: Kein Job ohne Praktikum | Karriere | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

Gibt auch solche Spezialisten: Abgelehnt (mir so zugetragen) weil man jemanden mit 5 Jahren HTML5 gesucht hat.
Zur Info: Das gibts seit 2011.
Oder die Anforderungen einer mir gut bekannten Firma um einen Mitarbeiter in identischer Position zu ersetzen, die Anforderungen blieben identisch: Er (der Der in Rente gehen wird) las  sich die jetzt gestellten Eigenschaften für die Bewerber durch und stellte fest: "Auf die Stelle hätte er sich nie getraut sich zu bewerben." Er ist Ingenieur.

Mein Onkel: Bankkaufmann. Mittlerer Realschulabschluss. Gleiche Tätigkeit heute: Abitur als Voraussetzung.
Oder auch: Warum haben sie für die Stelle jemanden mit Abi genommen. Haupt-, maximal Realschulabschluss hätte gereicht. Antwort: Weil wir jemanden mit Abi bekommen konnten. Warum jemanden schlechteres nehmen?


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Oktober 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Gibt auch solche Spezialisten: Abgelehnt (mir so zugetragen) weil man jemanden mit 5 Jahren HTML5 gesucht hat.
> Zur Info: Das gibts seit 2011.



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Einem Freund von mir wurde eine Stelle abglehnt weil er keine Ausbildung als Webdesigner hätte... 1999, als es solch eine Ausbildung noch nicht wirklich gab!



> Mein Onkel: Bankkaufmann. Mittlerer Realschulabschluss. Gleiche Tätigkeit heute: Abitur als Voraussetzung.


 
Na habt ihr es gut in Deutschland. Bac+2 (Bachelor + 2 Jahre Studium zusätzlich) ist das mindeste in Luxemburg. Mein Vater war Bankkaufmann, er hatte damals nicht mal einen Abschluss... Übrigens braucht man dies nicht nur für Bankkaufmann, sondern laut Inserat in einer Luxemburgischen Jobzeitschrift auch zum... Hausmeister ?!?


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

Und dann beschwert sich die Industrie wieder über den Fachkräfte-Mangel. Was erwarten die? Die wenden bei MC Burger.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Einem Freund von mir wurde eine Stelle abglehnt weil er keine Ausbildung als Webdesigner hätte... 1999, als es solch eine Ausbildung noch nicht wirklich gab!
> 
> 
> 
> Na habt ihr es gut in Deutschland. Bac+2 (Bachelor + 2 Jahre Studium zusätzlich) ist das mindeste in Luxemburg. Mein Vater war Bankkaufmann, er hatte damals nicht mal einen Abschluss... Übrigens braucht man dies nicht nur für Bankkaufmann, sondern laut Inserat in einer Luxemburgischen Jobzeitschrift auch zum... Hausmeister ?!?


 
Manche Arbeitgeber haben wirklich zu hohe Anforderungen für manche Stellen. Das mit dem Hausmeister kann ich auch nicht erklären, die wollen wohl einen mit einem hohem Abschluss der dann für wenig Geld arbeitet. Das klingt ja wie Mobbing für mich.


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

Golm, Max-Plank-Gesellschaft, suchen nen Gärtner, Voraussetzung: Abitur und gute Noten in Englisch, BIO...


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Golm, Max-Plank-Gesellschaft, suchen nen Gärtner, Voraussetzung: Abitur und gute Noten in Englisch, BIO...


 
Da reicht doch wenn man eine Ausbildung zum Gärtner hat, aber Englisch??? Muss der Gärtner mit Lieferanten von Pflanzen in Englisch sprechen??


----------



## motek-18 (21. Oktober 2012)

man sollte nicht vergessen das man für das geld was man bekommt seine Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellt und das sollte entlohnt werden auch wenn es ein Praktika ist.ich glaube nicht das es so bleibt wie es ist ich gehe von aus des es in 1-2 Jahren uns hier schon sehr Schlächter gehen wird wenn es nicht vorwährst mit der EU geht vor allem mit den scheiss schulden der scheiss G,I,S,P staten.
obwohl ist die Schweiz ehr nicht von betroffen,geld und arbeit sollte bei euch genug geben


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie es hier mit dem Geld steht kann ich nicht sagen aber mit Arbeit ist es nicht gerade so toll, jedenfalls nicht für mich.

Ich suche Arbeit in der Logistik erstmal und auch wenn es genug Stellen gibt bei denen ich mich bewerben kann, keiner will mich.
Weil es soviele Stelle gibt suchen sich die Arbeitgeber ihre Mitarbeiter genau aus.

EDIT: Das Arbeitsamt hat mich mal in so einen Kurs geschickt bei dem man lernt wie man sich bewirbt, was hat die Kursleiterin zu meiner Bewerbung gesagt bevor wir alles durchgesprochen hatten??
Meine Bewerbung sei schon gut, sie wüsste nicht was sie ändern soll, im Lebenslauf gab es eine kleine Änderung aber das war alles.


----------



## sfc (21. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es viele die gleich gut Qualifiziert sind aber wenn man denen nie eine Chance gibt, woher sollen die das Geld nehmen um sich eine Ausbildung zu finanzieren damit die höhere Jobs machen können?
> Nicht jeder bekommt ein Stipendium oder die Eltern haben genug Geld um die Ausbildungskosten zu zahlen.



Um höhere Jobs zu machen, sollte man erst mal einen vernünftigen Schulabschluss mitbringen und/oder sich anderweitig qualifizieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dir in der Schweiz ist, aber in meinem Umfeld hat noch jeder einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen, der fähig und willig war. Wenn es mal nicht klappt, muss man sich halt auf den Arsch setzten. Mein Cousin etwa hat seinen Realschulabschluss mit lauter Vieren gemacht und damit auch nichts bekommen. Zumindest nicht das, was er wollte. Bäcker, Verkäufer, Fachlagerist und irgendwelche vom Arbeitsamt geschaffene Pseudoberufe hät er sofort machen können, er wollt aber was am Rechner machen. Da hat er sich für die Fachhochschulreife angemeldet und das erste Jahr was geleistet. (was man übrigens nicht groß finnazieren muss, solange man nicht meint, ausziehen zu müssen. Ich weiß, altmodisch - Buh -, aber das ist ohnehin nur eine neuzeitliche Unsitte. Man kann ruhig noch bei den Eltern wohnen bleiben, solange man in Ausbildung ist) Mit dem Zeugnis (und auch dem, was er da durch Mitarbeit an Wissen gesammelt hat) hat er dann ein Jahr später seine Stelle gefunden. Die Schule musste er nicht mal fertig machen. 

Du hast ja anscheinend eine Ausbildung und zumindest den Teil schon hinter dir. Warum es mit der Festanstellung hapert, kann und möchte ich aber gar nicht beurteilen. Schon allein, weil ich den schweizer Arbeitsmarkt nicht kenne, du deinen Beruf nicht genannt hast und man dich persönlich überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann. Außerdem gebe ich nicht viel auf Selbsteinschätzungen. Hinter der Behauptung, ich sei gut/schlecht und diesem und jenem, steht viel zu oft ein Irrtum. 




Research schrieb:


> Gibt auch solche Spezialisten: Abgelehnt (mir so  zugetragen) weil man jemanden mit 5 Jahren HTML5 gesucht hat.
> Zur Info: Das gibts seit 2011.
> Oder  die Anforderungen einer mir gut bekannten Firma um einen Mitarbeiter in  identischer Position zu ersetzen, die Anforderungen blieben identisch:  Er (der Der in Rente gehen wird) las  sich die jetzt gestellten  Eigenschaften für die Bewerber durch und stellte fest: "Auf die Stelle  hätte er sich nie getraut sich zu bewerben." Er ist Ingenieur.
> 
> ...



Tja,  heute gilt eben (besonders in SPD-regierten Ländern) Chancengleichheit  durch Nullniveau, sodass ein großer Teil der Schulabgänger weder  mathematische Grundlagen noch seine Muttersprache richtig beherrscht.  Wenn ich allein daran denke, wie viele Studierberechtigte (!) es in  meinem Studiengang nicht geschafft haben, mit einfachster Mathematik  fertig zu werden - also dem Umstellen simpler Formeln und  dergleichen. Da fragt man sich echt, was die in der Schule eigentlich  den ganzen Tag machen. Wenn Schulabschlüsse nichts mehr wert sind, muss  man eben auf "höhere" Qualifikationen als Voraussetzung setzen. Dennoch  würde ich dir in der Behauptung, dass die alle ein Abitur haben müssen,  widersprechen. Unternehmen sind heute Einstellungstests sehr wichtig, da  das Niveau selbst benachbarter Schulen stark variert und gute Noten  schon lange nichts mehr aussagen. Meine Cousine hat eine ähnliche Stelle  mit ihrem Realschulabschluss bekommen und eine ihrer Azubifreunde hat  sogar nur nen Hauptschulabschluss. Das ist nicht die Regel, klar. Aber beide haben im Einstellungstest und  dem Vorstellungsgespräch `ne bessere Figur gemacht als manch verschulter  Abiturient. Meines Wissens haben die sich aber auch beide gut vorbereitet und sich nich nur auf ihr scheinbar Erlerntes im Hinterkopf verlassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Um höhere Jobs zu machen, sollte man erst mal einen vernünftigen Schulabschluss mitbringen und/oder sich anderweitig qualifizieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dir in der Schweiz ist, aber in meinem Umfeld hat noch jeder einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen, der fähig und willig war. Wenn es mal nicht klappt, muss man sich halt auf den Arsch setzten. Mein Cousin etwa hat seinen Realschulabschluss mit lauter Vieren gemacht und damit auch nichts bekommen. Zumindest nicht das, was er wollte. Bäcker, Verkäufer, Fachlagerist und irgendwelche vom Arbeitsamt geschaffene Pseudoberufe hät er sofort machen können, er wollt aber was am Rechner machen. Da hat er sich für die Fachhochschulreife angemeldet und das erste Jahr was geleistet. (was man übrigens nicht groß finnazieren muss, solange man nicht meint, ausziehen zu müssen. Ich weiß, altmodisch - Buh -, aber das ist ohnehin nur eine neuzeitliche Unsitte. Man kann ruhig noch bei den Eltern wohnen bleiben, solange man in Ausbildung ist) Mit dem Zeugnis (und auch dem, was er da durch Mitarbeit an Wissen gesammelt hat) hat er dann ein Jahr später seine Stelle gefunden. Die Schule musste er nicht mal fertig machen.
> 
> Du hast ja anscheinend eine Ausbildung und zumindest den Teil schon hinter dir. Warum es mit der Festanstellung hapert, kann und möchte ich aber gar nicht beurteilen. Schon allein, weil ich den schweizer Arbeitsmarkt nicht kenne, du deinen Beruf nicht genannt hast und man dich persönlich überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann. Außerdem gebe ich nicht viel auf Selbsteinschätzungen. Hinter der Behauptung, ich sei gut/schlecht und diesem und jenem, steht viel zu oft ein Irrtum.




Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Logistiker also eine Ausbildung die eigentlich keiner braucht weil man die Arbeit auch ohne Ausbildung erlernen kann. Was bei mir passt und was nicht kann ich auch nicht sagen die Arbeitgeber sind da sehr verschlossen.


----------



## Metalic (21. Oktober 2012)

Abitur und ein Studium bedeutet dabei noch lange nicht qualifiziert zu sein. Ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Maschinenbauunternehmen mit etwas mehr als 10 Angestellten davon ein Großteil studierte Ingenieure. In den letzten Jahren sagt, kommen die oft noch sehr jungen Leute direkt aus dem Studium zu ihm aber können eigentlich nicht mehr das, was sie können sollten. Dann heißt es erstmal lernen bei den Kollegen und Weiterbildung, Weiterbildung...

Nervt doch auch irgendwie  Du denkst du bekommst junge, motivitere und vor allem qualifizierte neue Mitarbeiter aber Pustekuchen... Erst einmal den Leuten "alles" beibringen.


----------



## motek-18 (21. Oktober 2012)

Versuchs doch mal im Grenzgebiet,weil am rein,da ist eine menge Industrie,weis ich weil ich dieses jahr schon da ein dach gebaut habe,leider direkt an der grenze,die neue zoll halle auf der BRD Seite.hotel auf der Französischen seite  logisch


----------



## sfc (21. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Logistiker also eine Ausbildung die eigentlich keiner braucht weil man die Arbeit auch ohne Ausbildung erlernen kann. Was bei mir passt und was nicht kann ich auch nicht sagen die Arbeitgeber sind da sehr verschlossen.


 
Gibt es da denn vielleicht was, das man noch oben drauf machen kann? Noch bist du ja jung. 22 wie ich sehe. In dem Alter hab ich auch noch mal neu angefangen. War keine leichte Entscheidung, aber hat sich gelohnt. Ich hatte was gelernt, wo ich nie großen Spaß dran hatte und das gesundheitlich auch nicht mehr lang hätte machen können. Ich meinem Fall gab es dafür sogar ein bisschen Geld, weil das Jahr Schule, was ich erst noch machen musste, auf meine Ausbildung aufgebaut hat. Ich hatte aber auch genug Freizeit, sodass ich nebenbei noch was machen konnte. Falls du da auch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten hast, würd ich auf jeden Fall versuchen, das wahrzunehmen. Wenn du erst ein paar Jährchen äler bist, wird das leider nicht einfacher mit der Jobsuche.


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> []
> Tja,  heute gilt eben (besonders in SPD-regierten Ländern) Chancengleichheit  durch Nullniveau, sodass ein großer Teil der Schulabgänger weder  mathematische Grundlagen noch seine Muttersprache richtig beherrscht.  Wenn ich allein daran denke, wie viele Studierberechtigte (!) es in  meinem Studiengang nicht geschafft haben, mit einfachster Mathematik  fertig zu werden - also dem Umstellen simpler Formeln und  dergleichen. Da fragt man sich echt, was die in der Schule eigentlich  den ganzen Tag machen. Wenn Schulabschlüsse nichts mehr wert sind, muss  man eben auf "höhere" Qualifikationen als Voraussetzung setzen.[]


 
Mein Onkel ist Bayer und wohnte zu Lebzeiten in Bayern, nahe München.

Zu Mathe: Alte Lehrer, viel (ersatzloser) Ausfall, zu abstrakt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das heute so üblich ist. Es gibt ja genug Leute die den Job haben wollen also nimmst du den billigsten und wenn du das als Praktikum Stelle ausschreibst musst du eben gar nichts bezahlen.
> Also muss der Student eben entscheiden ob er das machen will um _*VIELLEICHT*_ später einen Job mit Gehalt zu bekommen oder er fährt weiter Taxi.



Ich hab da mal einen kleinen Fehler korrigiert...



> Schau dir das Fernsehen oder die Zeitung an oder Unis. Da gibt es eine Menge Praktikastellen aber Geld bekommst du da eben nicht.


 
Tjo - womit ich mir die auch nicht leisten kann (geschweige denn will. Macht auch inhaltlich keinen Sinn, ein Praktikum an einer Uni zu machen, an der ich studiert habe).




Research schrieb:


> Und dann beschwert sich die Industrie wieder über den Fachkräfte-Mangel. Was erwarten die? Die wenden bei MC Burger.



Die erwarten Leute mit 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung und den Gehaltsforderungen eines Inders.
Oder glaubst du, ein Unternehmen kann eine Stelle "jahrelang" nicht besetzen, weil es niemanden fähigen gibt? In der Zeit hätten sie oftmals einen Laien für die Stelle ausbilden können. Aber die Leute, die die wirklich wollen, gehen fürs doppelte Gehalt in die Schweiz oder nach Norwegen.




Research schrieb:


> Golm, Max-Plank-Gesellschaft, suchen nen Gärtner, Voraussetzung: Abitur und gute Noten in Englisch, BIO...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass MPIs nach meiner Erfahrung sogar noch arroganter sind, als Leibniz: "MPI für Pflanzenphysiologie". Da überrascht es mich, dass sie kein abgeschlossenes Agrar- oder Biostudium verlangen, denn das wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Gärtner für die Petunien vor der Tür gewesen sein, sondern für die Testflächen. Und so ein Gärtner muss dann auch mal komplexere Maßnahmen verstehen können - auch dann, wenn sie ihm von einer englisch sprechenden Person erklärt werden. 




Gamer090 schrieb:


> EDIT: Das Arbeitsamt hat mich mal in so einen Kurs geschickt bei dem man lernt wie man sich bewirbt, was hat die Kursleiterin zu meiner Bewerbung gesagt bevor wir alles durchgesprochen hatten??
> Meine Bewerbung sei schon gut, sie wüsste nicht was sie ändern soll, im Lebenslauf gab es eine kleine Änderung aber das war alles.


 
Nimm solche Kurse nicht zu ernst. Mich haben sie zu dreien geschickt, bei denen das (u.a.) Thema war. Hauptverbesserungsvorschläge bestanden jeweils darin, dass zu ändern, was der vorrangehende Dozent als ganz wichtig empfohlen hat. Wenn man sich die Lebensgeschichten einiger der geschwätzigeren Leute so angehört hat, weiß man auch, woher die Kompetenz kommt. (z.B. abgebrochenes Studium, vier "Jobs" in maximal zwei Jahren, dann Kinder & gut verdienenden Ehemann und jetzt nebenberuflich HartzIVer mit Geschichten vom begehbaren Schuhschrank beeindrucken. So jemand weiß vielleicht, wie man in Bewerbungen was vortäuscht - vielleicht aber auch nur, wie man bei Bewerbungsgespräch gut aussieht, aber nicht, was Arbeitgeber wirklich wollen.)


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - womit ich mir die auch nicht leisten kann (geschweige denn will. Macht auch inhaltlich keinen Sinn, ein Praktikum an einer Uni zu machen, an der ich studiert habe).


 
Ich hatte jetzt an die gedacht die eine Doktorantenstelle oder sowas wollen oder eben in die Forschung wollen.
Das kannst du meist nur an Unis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

Was ändert das daran, dass man nach dem Studium in aller Regel nur die Uni griffbereit hat, an der man ohnehin studiert hat? In der man also gerade die Abteilungen, in derem Themenbereich man ggf. einen Doktor machen möchte, schon in und auswendig kennt? Wo ein Praktikum also einfach nur unbezahlte Arbeit wäre, komplett ohne Weiterbildungsfunktion? (Es sei denn, die Dozenten haben vorher geschlampt)


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

Gar nichts aber wo willst du sonst deinen Doktor machen wenn nicht an der Uni?


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> I[]
> Die erwarten Leute mit 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung und den Gehaltsforderungen eines Inders.
> Oder glaubst du, ein Unternehmen kann eine Stelle "jahrelang" nicht besetzen, weil es niemanden fähigen gibt? In der Zeit hätten sie oftmals einen Laien für die Stelle ausbilden können. Aber die Leute, die die wirklich wollen, gehen fürs doppelte Gehalt in die Schweiz oder nach Norwegen.[]


Kenn da nen naja, Inder is er nicht, aber weit weg davon isser nicht (mittlerweile Rentner). Für das Gehalt was er hier Gezahlt bekommt kann er Zuhause wie ein Graf leben. Nur lebt er hier in DE und lebt in der Mittelklasse. ABgesehen davon sind die Gehälter auch in Indien gestiegen. Deswegen kommen die nicht. Haben mittlerweile begriffen das man hier zwar 3000€ verdienen kann, dafür untere Mittelklasse lebt, in Indien mit, umgerechnet, 1000€ aber Oberklasse ist.




> []Mal abgesehen davon, dass MPIs nach meiner Erfahrung sogar noch arroganter sind, als Leibniz: "MPI für Pflanzenphysiologie". Da überrascht es mich, dass sie kein abgeschlossenes Agrar- oder Biostudium verlangen, denn das wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Gärtner für die Petunien vor der Tür gewesen sein, sondern für die Testflächen. Und so ein Gärtner muss dann auch mal komplexere Maßnahmen verstehen können - auch dann, wenn sie ihm von einer englisch sprechenden Person erklärt werden. []


Davon ging ich auch aus. Stand aber nicht da. Da ich dort täglich vorbeifahre weiß ich das die keinen Rosen-Park haben. Dann suche ich aber keinen Gärtner sondern nen Botaniker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hatte gerade kein Botaniker Interesse an einem "Praktikum", da haben sie nach einer anderen, möglichst billigen Alternative gesucht 
(in bezahlten Ausschreibungen für Biologen fordern die dann jedenfalls typischerweise 3-4 Verfahren, die vermutlich <1 Jahr alt sind und für die die meisten Unis sich nicht einmal die Maschinen leisten können, mit denen du aber 3 Jahre Erfarhung haben musst.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nichts aber wo willst du sonst deinen Doktor machen wenn nicht an der Uni?


 
Irgendwo, wo Arbeit auch bezahlt wird 
Ich meine, was ist das denn für ein Ansatz: "Wenn du nicht mindestens ein halbes Jahr umsonst für uns ackerst, brauchen wir über eine Zusammenarbeit gar nicht zu reden."? Und in der nächsten Stufe verlangen wir dann noch 1-2 Praktika mehr, solange bis wir alle bis auf einen ausgesiebt (und alle TAs entlassen) haben?
Sorry, aber das beißt sich mit "um später einen Job mit Gehalt zu bekommen". Und vor allem beißt es sich mit den Fairness-Ansprüchen, denen die Gesellschaft angeblich gerecht werden will und denen die Uni laut Gesetz gerecht werden müssen. Denn ewige Praktika kann man sich nur leisten, wenn man jemandem hat, der einen den Lebensunterhalt finanziert.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nimm solche Kurse nicht zu ernst. Mich haben sie zu dreien geschickt, bei denen das (u.a.) Thema war. Hauptverbesserungsvorschläge bestanden jeweils darin, dass zu ändern, was der vorrangehende Dozent als ganz wichtig empfohlen hat. Wenn man sich die Lebensgeschichten einiger der geschwätzigeren Leute so angehört hat, weiß man auch, woher die Kompetenz kommt. (z.B. abgebrochenes Studium, vier "Jobs" in maximal zwei Jahren, dann Kinder & gut verdienenden Ehemann und jetzt nebenberuflich HartzIVer mit Geschichten vom begehbaren Schuhschrank beeindrucken. So jemand weiß vielleicht, wie man in Bewerbungen was vortäuscht - vielleicht aber auch nur, wie man bei Bewerbungsgespräch gut aussieht, aber nicht, was Arbeitgeber wirklich wollen.)


 
Als ich das gelesen habe musste ich einfach nur lachen , du hast Recht es gibt solche. 
Den gut verdienenden Ehemann holen der der Frau so git wie alles zahlt und wenn es denen zu Hause zu langweilig wird dann suchen die sich einen Job 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwo, wo Arbeit auch bezahlt wird
> Ich meine, was ist das denn für ein Ansatz: "Wenn du nicht mindestens ein halbes Jahr umsonst für uns ackerst, brauchen wir über eine Zusammenarbeit gar nicht zu reden."? Und in der nächsten Stufe verlangen wir dann noch 1-2 Praktika mehr, solange bis wir alle bis auf einen ausgesiebt (und alle TAs entlassen) haben?
> Sorry, aber das beißt sich mit "um später einen Job mit Gehalt zu bekommen". Und vor allem beißt es sich mit den Fairness-Ansprüchen, denen die Gesellschaft angeblich gerecht werden will und denen die Uni laut Gesetz gerecht werden müssen. Denn ewige Praktika kann man sich nur leisten, wenn man jemandem hat, der einen den Lebensunterhalt finanziert.


 

Das ist das Problem bei einem Praktikum, wer zahlt einem den Lebensunterhalt?? Wenn mann auch noch im Ausland studiert kann man nicht bei den Eltern wohnen, ausser die Wohnen an der Grenze und die Schule ist nebenan


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwo, wo Arbeit auch bezahlt wird
> Ich meine, was ist das denn für ein Ansatz: "Wenn du nicht mindestens ein halbes Jahr umsonst für uns ackerst, brauchen wir über eine Zusammenarbeit gar nicht zu reden."? Und in der nächsten Stufe verlangen wir dann noch 1-2 Praktika mehr, solange bis wir alle bis auf einen ausgesiebt (und alle TAs entlassen) haben?
> Sorry, aber das beißt sich mit "um später einen Job mit Gehalt zu bekommen". Und vor allem beißt es sich mit den Fairness-Ansprüchen, denen die Gesellschaft angeblich gerecht werden will und denen die Uni laut Gesetz gerecht werden müssen. Denn ewige Praktika kann man sich nur leisten, wenn man jemandem hat, der einen den Lebensunterhalt finanziert.


 
Seit wann ist das Leben fair?
Seit wann sind die Unternehmen an der Ausbildung von Nachwuchs interessiert? Das kostet Geld und bringt erst mal nichts. Lieber fertige Facharbeiter/Forscher/Gelehrte nehmen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das Leben fair?
> Seit wann sind die Unternehmen an der Ausbildung von Nachwuchs interessiert? Das kostet Geld und bringt erst mal nichts. Lieber fertige Facharbeiter/Forscher/Gelehrte nehmen.


 
Klar wollen die Unternehmen das du alles kannst und für einen Hungerlohn arbeitest das ist nichts neues. Es gibt wenige Unternehmen die Mitarbeiter ausbilden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Als ich das gelesen habe musste ich einfach nur lachen , du hast Recht es gibt solche.
> Den gut verdienenden Ehemann holen der der Frau so git wie alles zahlt und wenn es denen zu Hause zu langweilig wird dann suchen die sich einen Job



Aber ausgerechnet so einen....?!



> Das ist das Problem bei einem Praktikum, wer zahlt einem den Lebensunterhalt?? Wenn mann auch noch im Ausland studiert kann man nicht bei den Eltern wohnen, ausser die Wohnen an der Grenze und die Schule ist nebenan


 
Während des Studiums würde ich es ja eher als Zeitfrage betrachten - finanzieren muss man sich da ja eh "irgendwie" und fairerweise muss man auch sagen, dass Studenten eben noch keine Ausbildung haben und von einem guten Praktikum mehr profitieren, als der, der sie annimmt. Aber hier gings ja um "nach dem Studium" und am besten noch "an der Uni bevor man eine Doktorandenstelle (oder auch Assistentenstelle) bekommt". D.h. jemand, der hoch (und fertig) qualifiziert ist soll unbezahlte Arbeit erledigen, und zwar (in Teilen) genau die Arbeit, auf die er sich eigentlich bewirbt? Da gibts keine Ausrede mehr. Das ist pure Ausbeutung.




Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das Leben fair?
> Seit wann sind die Unternehmen an der Ausbildung von Nachwuchs interessiert? Das kostet Geld und bringt erst mal nichts. Lieber fertige Facharbeiter/Forscher/Gelehrte nehmen.


 
Du hast selbst von Uni geredet - nicht von Unternehmen. Von/Für/Bei Unternehmern gehört es in unserer Gesellschaft ja zum guten Ton, sich auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern. Aber sobald es an staatliche Institutionen (wie Unis) geht, oder auch um Unternehmen, die gerne irgend eine Form von staatlicher Unterstützung hätten, hat man imho genau die Maßstäbe anzulegen, die unsere Gesellschaft und unserer Staat hochhalten. Und diesen wird die herrschende Situationen einfach nicht gerecht.
Bin ich durchaus Pessi Realist genug, um dir darin zuzustimmen, "das dem halt so ist". Aber ich bin dann auch offen genug, jeden einzelnen, der in der Öffentlichkeit mit irgendwelchen "Werten" oder "man kann doch nicht" ankommt, als das verlogene Arschloch zu behandeln, dass er ist.
(und, ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich bin nicht der einzige, der so denkt. Und ich persönlich sehe die Situation als zunehmendes, gesellschaftsbedrohendes Problem. Denn es werden immer mehr, die aufgrund derartiger Verhältnisse jede Chance auf ein gutes Leben und jeglichen Respekt über der Gesellschaft verlieren. Und wenn 0 Hoffnung und 0 Respekt in jemandem vereinigt werden, der 0 Hemmungen hat, dann ergibt das wort-wörtlich gewalt ige Änderungen)


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich durchaus Pessi Realist genug, um dir darin zuzustimmen, "das dem halt so ist". Aber ich bin dann auch offen genug, jeden einzelnen, der in der Öffentlichkeit mit irgendwelchen "Werten" oder "man kann doch nicht" ankommt, als das verlogene Arschloch zu behandeln, dass er ist.


 
Was meinst du den genauer mit "man kann doch nicht" ??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2012)

Oooch, da gibts verdammt viele "man kann doch nicht"s, die Leute gerne im Namen/Rahmen von Gerechtigkeit/Menschenwohl/Wertegemeinschaft/Verfassung/etc. vorbringen. Angefangen von "man kann doch nicht" armen Balkanbewohnern Asyl verweigern bis hin zu "man kann doch nicht" ach-so-armen Fluggesellschaften zumuten, Steuern zu zahlen, wie jeder andere auch. Von denen kann man dann jeweils halten, was man will, aber sie sind sich alle darin einig, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft für jede Handlung/Maßnahme eine angemessene Gegenleistung/Kompensation gibt. Nicht "geben muss", sondern "gibt" - bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen vielleicht, die ggf. im gleichen Atemzug als abgrundtief böse/kommunistisch/kapitalistisch/menschenfeindlich/etc angeprangert werden. So als wäre es die ureigenste Grundsäule dieser Gemeinschaft.

Aber "nichts" für harte Arbeit (und die damit einhergehende Ungerechtigkeit z.B. bezüglich Klassenaufstiegschancen) ist eben mitnichten angemessen und mitnichten eine extrem selten und von allen verabscheute Ausnahme, sondern gängige und offensichtlich akzeptierte Praxis bei einer ganzen Reihe angesehener Unternehmen/Personen/Institutionen/etc. .


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oooch, da gibts verdammt viele "man kann doch nicht"s, die Leute gerne im Namen/Rahmen von Gerechtigkeit/Menschenwohl/Wertegemeinschaft/Verfassung/etc. vorbringen. Angefangen von "man kann doch nicht" armen Balkanbewohnern Asyl verweigern bis hin zu "man kann doch nicht" ach-so-armen Fluggesellschaften zumuten, Steuern zu zahlen, wie jeder andere auch. Von denen kann man dann jeweils halten, was man will, aber sie sind sich alle darin einig, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft für jede Handlung/Maßnahme eine angemessene Gegenleistung/Kompensation gibt. Nicht "geben muss", sondern "gibt" - bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen vielleicht, die ggf. im gleichen Atemzug als abgrundtief böse/kommunistisch/kapitalistisch/menschenfeindlich/etc angeprangert werden. So als wäre es die ureigenste Grundsäule dieser Gemeinschaft.
> 
> Aber "nichts" für harte Arbeit (und die damit einhergehende Ungerechtigkeit z.B. bezüglich Klassenaufstiegschancen) ist eben mitnichten angemessen und mitnichten eine extrem selten und von allen verabscheute Ausnahme, sondern gängige und offensichtlich akzeptierte Praxis bei einer ganzen Reihe angesehener Unternehmen/Personen/Institutionen/etc. .


 
Du hast also die unbezahlten Praktiken gemeint, niemand arbeitet gerne für nichts. Manche akzeptieren es und manche nicht, an dieser Meinung lässt sich nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt wenige Unternehmen die Mitarbeiter ausbilden.


 
Wir bilden aus. 
 Ich bin Ausbilder in der Industrie. Jedes Jahr stellen wir einen neuen Lehrling ein. Dieses Jahr waren es sogar 2. Dann die Lehrlinge in den anderen Bereichen der Firma. Insgesamt sind es 6-8 jedes Jahr.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir bilden aus.
> Ich bin Ausbilder in der Industrie. Jedes Jahr stellen wir einen neuen Lehrling ein. Dieses Jahr waren es sogar 2. Dann die Lehrlinge in den anderen Bereichen der Firma. Insgesamt sind es 6-8 jedes Jahr.


 
Hast noch Platz für mich ?  

Nicht schlecht, 6-8 sind schon sehr viel für eine Firma, manche können 1 pro Bereich einstellen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, 6-8 sind schon sehr viel für eine Firma, manche können 1 pro Bereich einstellen.


 
Wir haben mehrere Bereiche.
Die Fertigung und die Weiterverarbeitung. Das sind die Bereiche die ich mache.
Dann die Verwaltung und den Werkzeugbau. Den Werkzeugbau mache ich auch noch nicht aber nur so nebenbei weil wir aktuell keinen Meister dafür haben.
In der Verwaltung werden halt Industriekaufleute und sowas ausgebildet. Dann technischer Zeichner. Ich habe neben dem Werkzeugmacher den Facharbeiter Kunststoffe -- das habe ich ganz früher mal unter einem anderen Namen selbst gelernt und mich dann Meister und Techniker Diplom gemacht -- sowas eben.
Allerdings ist es nicht einfach für diesen Beruf Azubis zu finden. Die meisten sind entweder nicht interessiert oder in der Tat einfach zu schlecht. Neben Mathematik, Physik ist da auch eine Menge Chemie bei und eben der technische Bereich mit den Maschinen. Das ist kein einfacherer Beruf. Da musst du viel wissen und mehr können.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben mehrere Bereiche.
> Die Fertigung und die Weiterverarbeitung. Das sind die Bereiche die ich mache.
> Dann die Verwaltung und den Werkzeugbau. Den Werkzeugbau mache ich auch noch nicht aber nur so nebenbei weil wir aktuell keinen Meister dafür haben.
> In der Verwaltung werden halt Industriekaufleute und sowas ausgebildet. Dann technischer Zeichner. Ich habe neben dem Werkzeugmacher den Facharbeiter Kunststoffe -- das habe ich ganz früher mal unter einem anderen Namen selbst gelernt und mich dann Meister und Techniker Diplom gemacht -- sowas eben.
> Allerdings ist es nicht einfach für diesen Beruf Azubis zu finden. Die meisten sind entweder nicht interessiert oder in der Tat einfach zu schlecht. Neben Mathematik, Physik ist da auch eine Menge Chemie bei und eben der technische Bereich mit den Maschinen. Das ist kein einfacherer Beruf. Da musst du viel wissen und mehr können.


 
Das ist eben das Problem, man muss jede Menge können und manche Azubis haben diese Fähigkeiten nicht.
Wenn ich das so lese, dann bist du in einer Firma für Maschinenbau, braucht man da Chemie wegen Batterien?? Falls ihr zum Beispiel Stapler baut.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich arbeitet in der Automobil Zulieferer Ecke. Wir machen alle möglichen Kunststoff Teile die du so in und am Auto hast.
Wir haben 86 Patente auf unsere Teile. 
Wehe Apple baut was nach.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich arbeitet in der Automobil Zulieferer Ecke. Wir machen alle möglichen Kunststoff Teile die du so in und am Auto hast.
> Wir haben 86 Patente auf unsere Teile.
> Wehe Apple baut was nach.


 
Autos wird man immer brauchen, ausser das alle auf Öv umsteigen dann müsst ihr einen Bus bauen

Apple will doch nicht Autos bauen oder etwa schon?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Das iCar. 
Da bekommt der Begriff "Gestensteuerung" eine völlig neue Bedeutung. 


Also noch mal für meine Branche -- um wieder zum Thema zu kommen -- sieht es recht gut aus was Beschäftigung angeht.
Allerdings ist mir als Ausbilder der auch in den Schulen unterwegs ist aufgefallen dass das Bildungsniveau bei uns echt gesunken ist.
Ich habe das Gefühl dass nur noch für die Statistik gelernt wird. Hauptsache in der Pisa Studie wird gut abgeschnitten und alles andere ist egal.
Das muss sich dringend ändern damit die Schüler von Morgen besser ins Berufsleben starten können.
Genauso müssen die Arbeitgeber bzw. Unternehmen wieder mehr Verantwortung für ihre Beschäftigung und auch für die Ausbildung der Fachkräfte übernehmen.
Und nur weil einer nach 3 Jahren ausgelernt hat ist er nicht plötzlich der perfekte Facharbeiter. Der Lernprozess läuft immer weiter.
Meine Firma schickt die Lehrlinge und auch die Gesellen regelmäßig zu Fortbildungsmaßnahmen zu den Maschinenherstellern damit unsere Leute immer über das neueste Bescheid wissen.
Das vermisse ich bei den anderen Firmen leider. 
Da wird gekürzt und beschnitten und am Ende wundern sich dann alle dass unsere Facharbeiter nicht mehr ausgebildet genug sind oder eben nichts mehr nach wächst.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das iCar.
> Da bekommt der Begriff "Gestensteuerung" eine völlig neue Bedeutung.
> 
> 
> ...


 
iCar das Auto mit der perfekten Steuerung  steuerbar über Siri, wenn es einem zu langweilig wird dann mit Siri unterhalten 

Hut ab bei deiner Firma, nur wenige geben wirklich Geld aus um ihre Mitarbeiter auszubilden. Ich wäre froh in so einer Firma zu sein, die Azubis müssen ja sehr viel lernen und zwar auch solche Sachen die sie nicht im Unterricht beigebracht bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei Defiziten in der Berufsschule bekommen unsere Lehrlinge auch gratis Nachhilfe angeboten damit sie die Schule schaffen.
Es ist einfach das beste für ein Unternehmen wenn es den Nachwuchs selbst ausbildet. 1. hast du dann die angepantesten Mitarbeiter und 2. sind sie loyal und motiviert und 3. weckt das Begehrlichkeit bei anderen Unternehmen.
Nur leider ist das eben in Deutschland verkümmert. In den Vorständen der Unternehmen -- und damit meine ich auch die kleineren Firmen eben den klassischen Mittelstand -- geht es nur noch um Quartalszahlen. Es geht nur noch um den schnellen Profit. Möglichst mit wenig Aufwand viel Gewinn machen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das Konzept überhaupt einige Jahre halten kann. Meist werden die Firmen und Mitarbeiter von Investoren  -- sprich Hedge Fonds -- ausgequetscht und am Ende fallen gelassen.
In diesem Land läuft in dem Bereich leider eine Menge daneben und die Politik akzeptiert das nicht nur sondern hat es durch ihre Regelungen so gewollt.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Defiziten in der Berufsschule bekommen unsere Lehrlinge auch gratis Nachhilfe angeboten damit sie die Schule schaffen.
> Es ist einfach das beste für ein Unternehmen wenn es den Nachwuchs selbst ausbildet. 1. hast du dann die angepantesten Mitarbeiter und 2. sind sie loyal und motiviert und 3. weckt das Begehrlichkeit bei anderen Unternehmen.
> Nur leider ist das eben in Deutschland verkümmert. In den Vorständen der Unternehmen -- und damit meine ich auch die kleineren Firmen eben den klassischen Mittelstand -- geht es nur noch um Quartalszahlen. Es geht nur noch um den schnellen Profit. Möglichst mit wenig Aufwand viel Gewinn machen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das Konzept überhaupt einige Jahre halten kann. Meist werden die Firmen und Mitarbeiter von Investoren  -- sprich Hedge Fonds -- ausgequetscht und am Ende fallen gelassen.
> In diesem Land läuft in dem Bereich leider eine Menge daneben und die Politik akzeptiert das nicht nur sondern hat es durch ihre Regelungen so gewollt.


 
Traurige Wahrheit  Hoffe das ändert sich mal irgendwann aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Supeq (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Thread grad mal überflogen und bin erstaunt. Grade in der Schweiz ist doch die Jugendarbeitslosenquote sehr gering, sei froh dass du nicht in Deutschland oder in den PIGS-Staaten lebst.

Nur nicht aufgeben und dranbleiben, dann findest du auch was. Viel Glück!


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Defiziten in der Berufsschule bekommen unsere Lehrlinge auch gratis Nachhilfe angeboten damit sie die Schule schaffen.
> Es ist einfach das beste für ein Unternehmen wenn es den Nachwuchs selbst ausbildet. 1. hast du dann die angepantesten Mitarbeiter und 2. sind sie loyal und motiviert und 3. weckt das Begehrlichkeit bei anderen Unternehmen.
> Nur leider ist das eben in Deutschland verkümmert. In den Vorständen der Unternehmen -- und damit meine ich auch die kleineren Firmen eben den klassischen Mittelstand -- geht es nur noch um Quartalszahlen. Es geht nur noch um den schnellen Profit. Möglichst mit wenig Aufwand viel Gewinn machen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das Konzept überhaupt einige Jahre halten kann. Meist werden die Firmen und Mitarbeiter von Investoren  -- sprich Hedge Fonds -- ausgequetscht und am Ende fallen gelassen.
> In diesem Land läuft in dem Bereich leider eine Menge daneben und die Politik akzeptiert das nicht nur sondern hat es durch ihre Regelungen so gewollt.



Dem würde ich nicht uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Selbst in dem 30-Mann-Betrieb, in dem ich gerlernt habe, wurden wir durch einen eigens dafür angeschafften Altmeister das letze Lehrjahr sehr gut auf die Prüfung vorbereitet. Aber auch die überbetieblichen Lehrgänge, die von der Innung durchgeführt wurden, waren ziemlich brauchbar. Es gibt aber nicht nur prosperierende Automobilzulieferer, sondern eine Vielzahl von Kleinbetrieben, die sich drauf verlassen müssen, dass in der Berufsschule brauchbarer Unterricht stattfindet. Ich denke, dass man als Kleinbetrieb durchaus von seinen Azubis verlangen kann, in der Schule aufzupassen und auch mal daheim Aufgaben zu lösen. Leider ist das Schulsystem inzwschen sehr leistungsfeindlich. Bei uns in der Berufschulklasse haben stets die Schwächsten den Takt vorgegeben. Die waren aber nicht zu dumm, sondern ausnahmslos zu faul. Konsequenzen hatte das aber keine. Selbst mit Fünfen in den Arbeiten, keiner Mitarbeit und nicht gemachten Hausaufgaben gab es noch die Verständnis-Vier - manchmal sogar noch ne Drei. Der Betrieb wundert sich dann natürlich, wenn sie am Ende durch die Prüfung rasseln. Früher gab es bei Leistungsverweigerung direkt die Fünf schriftlich zum Betrieb - und der Auszubildene bekam nen fetten Einlauf. Manche Betriebe freuen sich allerdings, wenn die Lehrlinge mehrfach durch die Prüfung fallen. Sind immerhin billige Mitarbeiter, die praktisch trotzdem einiges leisten können.

Nachtrag :Verweigerung gibt es auch nach der Ausbildung. Mein Chef etwa hat ständig irgendwelche Lehrgangsangebote ans schwarze Brett geheftet, die immer nur von denselben Leuten wahrgenommen wurden. Die Mehrheit hatte aber kein Bock dazu. Auf die höheren Stundenlöhne der weitergebildeten Kollegen war man aber neidisch. Einer stand sogar wutschäumend beim Chef auf der Matte, wie es denn sein könnte, dass X und y deutlich mehr verdienen als er ... Eigenverantortung ist anscheinend aus der Mode gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich will auch nicht alle Firmen über einen Kamm scheren aber ich bin seit über 20 Jahren in dem Beruf und seit 5 Jahren mache ich das mit der Ausbildung.
Und ich kriege durch die IHK eben mit wie das bei anderen Firmen so aussieht. Ich beziehe mich ja auf die Industrieberufe und nicht auf den Handwerker von nebenan der 2 Gesellen und einen Lehrling in seinem 5 Mann Betrieb hat.
Und gerade in den Industrieberufen ist es wahrnehmbar dass nicht nur das Niveau der Schüler nachlässt die einen Audbildungsplatz suchen sondern auch dass das Ausbildungsniveau der Firmen nachlässt. Eben weil sie kein Geld mehr darin investieren.
Früher wurden die Lehrlinge zu Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen geschickt. Es gab Austauschprogramme mit anderen Unternehmen -- die natürlich den gleichen Beruf ausbildeten -- und so haben die jungen Leute eben auch mal andere Firmen kennen gelernt.
All das gibt es nicht mehr und das finde ich eben schade.


----------



## sfc (24. Oktober 2012)

Das ist natürlich sehr bedenklich. Noch hält sich Deutschland trotz angeblich zu wenig Hochschulabsolventen im internationalen Vergleich recht gut, weil wir ein gutes Ausbildungsangebot haben. In anderen Ländern gibt es nicht sehr viel zwischen studiert und angelernt. Aber wenn die Ausbildung langfristig immer schlechter wird, ist das sicher kein Wettbewerbsvorteil mehr.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2012)

Das Niveau der aktuellen Facharbeiter ist ja auch sehr gut.
Nur wird sich das eben in den kommenden 20-30 Jahren ändern wenn die guten Facharbeiter von heute in Rente gehen oder eben nicht mehr die Arbeitsleistung von heute haben.
Ich bin auch schon über 40. Und wenn ich so schaue was da so nach wächst läuft es mir kalt den Rücken herunter.
Die Arbeitgeber müssen sich ihrer Verantwortung einfach wieder bewusst werden. Fachleute oder gut ausgebildetes Personal wächst nicht auf Bäumen und wir können nicht alle nur noch studierende Einstellen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist Deutschland nicht ein Land in dem sehr viele, besonders Ausländische, Studenten hat?

In der Schweiz sind hohe Ausbildungen nicht so einfach, jedenfalls gibt es in manchen Berufen nur Ausbildungen in 2 oder 3 Grossstädten der Schweiz und die liegen mehrere Stunden Fahrezit auseinander.

Nicht alles kann man in Zürich ausbilden auch wenn ihr es denkt es ist nicht so, manches musst dann auch noch in ein Teil der Schweiz in dem andere Sprachen gesprochen werden und ich meine keine Dialekte. 

Manche Schüler wollen eben nicht in die Schule und eine gute Ausbildung machen, aber eben, von Nichts kommt nichts. Das ganze Leben lang von ein paar 100 im Monat leben und den Staat die Wohnung und alles zahlen lassen will ich schon mal nicht auch wenn das bei mir leider der momentane Stand ist was sich hoffentlich spätestens nächstes Jahr ändern wird.

Lehrgangsangebote oder Stellenangebote den Mitarbeitern zu Verfügung zu stellen ist schon toll von der Firma, sowas hatte ich bei meinem Lehrbetrieb auch, aber da wird man nur ausgebildet und die wollen nîcht das ihre Mitarbeiter Arbeitslos sind nach der Ausbildung bei ihnen.

In der Schweiz ist die Jugendarbeitslosenquote nicht mal so tief auch wenn ich jetzt keine Zahlen nennen kann, ich kann froh sein 22 zu sein, den schon so oft habe ich bei Stellenangeboten gelesen das die Arbeitgeber solche Mitarbeiter ab 20 haben wollen. Manchmal sogar 25 oder 30, auch wenn mir nicht klar ist weshalb das Alter so wichtig sein soll.


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2012)

Da sich hier einige über komische einstell- & beförderungs- Kriterien wundern



> Gibt auch solche Spezialisten: Abgelehnt (mir so zugetragen) weil man jemanden mit 5 Jahren HTML5 gesucht hat.
> Zur Info: Das gibts seit 2011.



liest mal das Buch "Das Peter-Prinzip" von Prof. Dr. Laurence J. Peter, es erklärt einiges  und ist unterhaltsam geschrieben., gibt es bei eBay für paar €





Split99999 schrieb:


> Man findet immer Arbeit. Geh z.B. zur DHL, die suchen oft Paketboten für 12 Euro die Stunde. Dafür brauchste nur einen Führerschein, Vorkenntnisse sind nicht zwingend erforderlich. Paketzusteller ist natürlich kein Traumjob, aber es ist ein Job.



kein Wunder das die immer Leute suchen -> 

Die Paketsklaven-Die Abzocke bei DHL Reportage Teil 1 - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> liest mal das Buch "Das Peter-Prinzip" von Prof. Dr. Laurence J. Peter, es erklärt einiges  und ist unterhaltsam geschrieben., gibt es bei eBay für paar €


 
Das Peter Prinzip kenne ich. 
Das ist vor allem in der Politik weit verbreitet.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Peter Prinzip kenne ich.
> Das ist vor allem in der Politik weit verbreitet.


 
Habe mir dieses Prinzip mal etwas durchgelesen und mir nicht bekannt das es für sowas sogar einen Namen gibt 

Wie kommst du jedenfalls auf die Politik?

Das Arbeitgeber nicht immer die Befördern und einstellen die es auch verdient haben wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jedenfalls auf die Politik?


 
Das beste Beispiel ist Philip Rösler.
Der war mal Gesundheitsminister was ja noch fast erklärbar ist weil er Mediziner ist.
Dann wurde er FDP Chef und musste natürlich ein "besseres" Ressort bekommen. Außenminister ging ja nicht denn hier saß schon Westerwelle. Mehr Peter Prinzip ging da nicht. 
Also wurde er Wirtschaftsminister. 
Ein aktuelles Beispiel ist Peter Altmaier.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist Philip Rösler.
> Der war mal Gesundheitsminister was ja noch fast erklärbar ist weil er Mediziner ist.
> Dann wurde er FDP Chef und musste natürlich ein "besseres" Ressort bekommen. Außenminister ging ja nicht denn hier saß schon Westerwelle. Mehr Peter Prinzip ging da nicht.
> Also wurde er Wirtschaftsminister.
> Ein aktuelles Beispiel ist Peter Altmaier.


 
Nun, die Ministerposten werden nicht nach Fähigkeit und Wissen vergeben, sondern nach Schauspieltalent und Parteibuch.
Das ist wirklich traurig, denn fähige Leute gibt es ja genug.


----------



## poiu (26. Oktober 2012)

@Gamer090 in denn Buch sagt der Autor das dieses Prinzip sehr ausgeprägt im öffentlichen Dienst auftritt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist ihm dieses bei seiner Lehrtätigkeit aufgefallen und später bemerkte er aber das dieses eigentlich allgemeine Gültigkeit besitzt. 


Auf alle fälle sehr geil zu lesen und oft hat man subjektiv ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2012)

Also nach allem was ich hier lese bin ich schon hart am Überlegen ob ich mir meinen Ingenieurstitel holen soll oder nicht...

1. Will ich nicht unters "Peter-Prinzip" fallen 
2. hab ich doch iwie Angst dass ein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber dann mal sagen könnte "Tut mir leid, Sie sind überqualifiziert für den Job!"

Eins ist jedenfalls klar, grad in der momentan Lage, in der sich der Euro-Raum und auch die Schweiz befinden, wird es in Zukunft nicht leichter werden einen vernünftigen Job zu finden.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2012)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also nach allem was ich hier lese bin ich schon hart am Überlegen ob ich mir meinen Ingenieurstitel holen soll oder nicht...
> 
> 1. Will ich nicht unters "Peter-Prinzip" fallen
> 2. hab ich doch iwie Angst dass ein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber dann mal sagen könnte "Tut mir leid, Sie sind überqualifiziert für den Job!"
> ...


 
Das du überqualifiziert sein kannst, das kann passieren wenn du eine Stelle haben willst, wofür du eine niedrigere Ausbildung brauchst. Ingenieure werden immer gebraucht, es gibt Firmen die suchen für bestimmte Stellen nur solche mit Ingenieurstitel, natürlich ist diese Ausbildung, sowie alle andere Ausbildungen auch, kein Garant für eine Stelle.
Frag doch mal deinen Vorgesetzten ob er einen Ingenieur braucht oder nicht, ist immer einfacher im gleichen Betrieb eine Stelle zu finden als in einen neuen.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ...ist immer einfacher im gleichen Betrieb eine Stelle zu finden als in einen neuen.


 
Naja, das Problem ist dass ich nächsten Sommer umziehen werde. Von daher MUSS ich also in einen neuen Betrieb, weil meine Firma keine Niederlassung in der Gegend hat, wo es mich hinverschlagen wird. Aber ich hoffe mal inständig dass du Recht behalten wirst 

Gibt's eigentlich schon was neues bei dir? Mal wieder ein Vorstellungsgespräch gehabt?


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja für eine temporärstelle von 2 Monaten also das Vorstellungsgespräch  für sowas wirst oft eingeladen, die wollen einfach Leute die die Arbeit machen weil die nach wenigen Monaten wieder weg sind.


----------



## Supeq (31. Oktober 2012)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also nach allem was ich hier lese bin ich schon hart am Überlegen ob ich mir meinen Ingenieurstitel holen soll oder nicht...
> 
> 1. Will ich nicht unters "Peter-Prinzip" fallen
> 2. hab ich doch iwie Angst dass ein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber dann mal sagen könnte "Tut mir leid, Sie sind überqualifiziert für den Job!"
> ...



Höhere Qualifikation ist immer besser. Nen Kollege von mir (Chemie DiplIng) ist auch grad arbeitslos geworden, bekommt aber mehr ALG als ein Chemielaborant wenn er arbeitet  Und wenn man als Ingeneur nen Job hat (was atm in Deutschland nicht schwierig ist), dann verdient man locker das dreifache von dem was man mit der entsprechenden Ausbildung hätte. Von daher ist es doch absoluter Quatsch einen unterqualifizierten Job anzustreben...


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem an der Sache ist ja das die Leute die das entscheiden nicht nachvollziehen können. Da heisst es dann Pech gehabt aber wenn man wirklich ehrlich ist würde 3/4 der Chefs heute keine Arbeit mehr finden...


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist ja das die Leute die das entscheiden nicht nachvollziehen können. Da heisst es dann Pech gehabt aber wenn man wirklich ehrlich ist würde 3/4 der Chefs heute keine Arbeit mehr finden...


 
Da hast du einfach Recht, so ist es nunmal


----------

